# Scott Road Bike Buyers Beware!!!!!



## MichaelGerardTung (Oct 30, 2010)

Scott road bikes, buyer beware. I own a scottt CR1 Team. The bottom bracket shell is no longer secured to the carbon frame and Scott USA has refused to accept liability. There are NO cracks on the frame and obviously it is a defect of the manufacturer. Scott USA was not even willing to view the problem. Poor customer service and a short period of warranty is definitely something to consider when you are planning to invest in a reliable road bike. Would you buy it from a manufacturer who evades liability because not a significant amount of similar complaints were submitted to warrant attention. I would advise scrutinizing warranty period and customer service satisfaction history online before purchasing a road bike. Why take an unnecessary chance on a company with a poor warranty history.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Try bringing it back to the shop you purchased the frame from and see if they can do anything to help you out. Best of luck.


----------



## MichaelGerardTung (Oct 30, 2010)

Nope you have to deal with Scott USA and they won't warrant the issue despite the fact that it is a manufacturer defect!


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Take them to court. 
Both the Manufacturer as well as the LBS.
Then see how quickly they react.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Did you buy the frame from an authorized dealer?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

First off, let me state that I am nota huge fan of Scott bicycles, but it seems that there is a lot of information missing from this complaint. For example, how old is the frame? Were the required yearly services performed on the bike, as per Scott's warranty? Is the OP the original owner?
All of these could be factors in Scott's denial of a claim. Plus the LBS (if that's where he bought it) should be his primary advocate.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Interesting second post. I'd love to actually hear the whole story.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm sure there is more to this.

Maybe one of these types of runs


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you say "torque wrench"?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I'd throw up another duplicate post with the same title in about what, 3 hours or so?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Kuma601 said:


> I'm sure there is more to this.
> 
> Maybe one of these types of runs



I'm thinking it was more like this run......


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Never heard of a bike manufacturer who deals directly with the public, with the exception of Bikes Direct.

All warranty claims must be made through an authorized dealer. That is probably the reason why you didn't get anywhere with Scott USA.


Here is the policy directly from Scott's website.

The warranty of frames is 5 year, but shall only be granted in case once a year a maintenance service has been affected according to maintenance requirements as set forth in this manual by an authorized SCOTT dealer.
The authorized SCOTT dealer shall confirm the effected annual maintenance service by stamp and signature.
In case such an annual maintenance service has not been affected the warranty of 5 years for the frame shall be reduced to 3 years.
Costs for maintenance and service have to be borne by the owner of the SCOTT bike.
On Gambler, Voltage FR and BMX the warranty period is limited to 2 years.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you call scott they answer the phone. At least the questions i had for my scott sub were answered, wonder if the op got the bike used or something. The op can epoxy the bb again and add a little screw from outside in to re enforce it.Done.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Doolab said:


> Take them to court.
> Both the Manufacturer as well as the LBS.
> Then see how quickly they react.


you have got to be kidding...and obviously from your comments have never had anything to do w/ the bicycle industry. 
i'm getting all sorts of red flags from the OP's posts. something, lots of things actually, is not right w/ this story. there is no way the OP is telling the whole story here. i work at a scott dealer, and they will definitely do everything in their power to keep a customer on their product. 
people like you (doolab), making statements like "take them to court" are the reason behind sayings like "don't be that guy"...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never tried to call Scott, but e-mails I've sent have always been answered promptly. During "Bike Siege 2009" (soon to be released in paperback) the Rep I dealt with was extremely helpful. As others have said, this story needs a little more exposition.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not getting the part where you tried to deal directly with Scott without going through a dealer. No dealer = no warranty. Sorry.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

not very professional for a professional (if that's your real name)


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for the warning! (even though I would NEVER buy a Scott in the first place.) I would buy a Giant, Spesh, or just about any other Asian frame but but not a Scott. I don't know why, but I just don't like them.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

OOPS double post.


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show (May 22, 2010)

You guys got PUNK'D is all I can say


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

Ride-Fly said:


> Thanks for the warning! (even though I would NEVER buy a Scott in the first place.) I would buy a Giant, Spesh, or just about any other Asian frame but but not a Scott. I don't know why, but I just don't like them.



I got my Scott CR1 on the day I test rode it. Got a thorough fitting as well. Now has 3k of very fun miles on it in my first year. How's that Dean working out?

No hate here, I'm just sayin'


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> you have got to be kidding...and obviously from your comments have never had anything to do w/ the bicycle industry.
> i'm getting all sorts of red flags from the OP's posts. something, lots of things actually, is not right w/ this story. there is no way the OP is telling the whole story here. i work at a scott dealer, and they will definitely do everything in their power to keep a customer on their product.
> people like you (doolab), making statements like "take them to court" are the reason behind sayings like "don't be that guy"...


Thank you for being the quick apologist for your "bicycle industry". The bonus check is on its way from the powers that be...  

One thing we can all agree on is that none of us who have only the first post to go by, know the whole story. That's for sure. But somehow you knew more than everyone else here and began with undermining the OP and insinuating things with the clairvoyant red flags and taking pot shots to silence anyone who might have an insight or an opinion that could upset Scott or his LBS.

Now, you want us all to believe that Scott would "definitely do everything in their power to keep a customer on their product". But somehow, that doesn't seem to be the case for the OP. 

So, unlike your blanket defense of the said "industry", I offered the OP a way to exercise his right to take his grievance to court and get the facts examined by an impartial judge who would weigh the facts and merits of his claim and decide accordingly. If the OP has a legitimate claim and the facts support it, then he would be due a replacement or some other accommodation. And that would be better than the summary dismissal of the warranty claim by the manufacturer. If he cannot make a case before a judge, then at least he would have had his day in court.

Again, thank you for your professional opinion on the bicycle industry. I'll try to curb my enthusiasm for being "that guy".


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

I smell troll. BTW I was JRA the other day and my trek assploded...any ideas? Does trek make good bikes? Better or worse than scott?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the bike was probably a trek, and the OP doesn't know the difference


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)




----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

What the F**** is required yearly maintenance on a frame? This is ridiculous. A frame should not require any maintenance, What, an oil change, radiator flush......new transmission fuild? Man, I have frames hanging in my garage that are 30 years old and never had any yearly maintenance. They must be ready to explode or something. BB, HS,hubs, etc. need maintentance.....a frame doesn't.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

raymonda said:


> What the F**** is required yearly maintenance on a frame? This is rediculous. A frame should not require any maintenance, What, an oil change, radiator flush......new transmission fuild?


I agree with this. I'm a Scott dealer, and I've never heard of such a thing. Nor have I ever heard of a "dealer stamp" for a maintenance schedule.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Waiting for a follow up by the OP to clarify some details. Don't want to skewer anybody, just want to know more of the story.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Is the frame in question one with an aluminum insert into which the BB threads?

It is possible that when the bottom bracket was screwed into the frame, the person tightening it over torqued it and broke the aluminum insert free.

Believe it or not, I know of it happening at bike stores with more than just Scott frames. The difference between a good shop/mechanic is the good one will man up and admit what happened, a bad one will hope you won't notice until it's too late to prove they did it.

Either way, if this is what happened to your frame, then it is not a warranty issue.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

raymonda said:


> What the F**** is required yearly maintenance on a frame? This is rediculous. A frame should not require any maintenance, What, an oil change, radiator flush......new transmission fuild? Man, I have frames hanging in my garage that are 30 years old and never had any yearly maintenance. They must be ready to explode or something. BB, HS,hubs, etc. need maintentance.....a frame doesn't.



just to play devil's advocate, 

could a poorly adjusted component on the frame cause frame damage? 

I would imagine a badly installed, or far out of spec BB/crank could cause a frame problem
I'd think the yearly check would just be to insure the bike as a whole is within spec


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is my guess.... This guy bought a Scott frame from an unauthorized source.. 

The frame broke and Scott won't warranty it because it wasn't from a dealer.....

Just a guess..............


----------



## MichaelGerardTung (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you so much Doolab! I have road in alot of international races and had my share of riding in worlds and panams before..From my teams past experiences the company was always quick to help and on the draw to aid in anything they could do to make the customer happy. In Scott's case, I had to call the people twice to remind them, the first time the person was very pleasant and said he'll keep me in the loop, and the second, he just delayed my claim as it meant nothing to him apparently. It's unfortunate that Scott would not consider my claim and they definitely lost a valued customer who praised Scott bikes for its stiffness, me being a sprinter, and also talked very highly of the company in the past when referring people. I no longer could do so because of the poor customer service and also the companies inability to give me my warranty!


----------



## MichaelGerardTung (Oct 30, 2010)

yes but I don't have the receipt as it was my uncle who bought it for me to go to my first international race, and secondly he passed away from cancer last year. So no receipt unfortunately!


----------



## MichaelGerardTung (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry you're wrong, my uncle bought the frame from a bike shop in Washington and passed away from leukemia last year so I don't have the receipt, but thats not the case, they have the serial number on the bike and the bottom bracket shell is clearly unglued from the frame. It is definitely to blame for that issue!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MichaelGerardTung said:


> So no receipt unfortunately!


There's your problem.


----------



## MichaelGerardTung (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I had a Fuji before and the brake cable holder part broke off in the bikes 3rd year of use and they gave me a new frame and the current years own without any receipt and no trouble at all!


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

If the store you're dealing with is not the store you originally purchased the bike from and you have no receipt, you have no proof of purchase.

Heck, I had a Giant frame from when the team I was on was sponsored by them, it cracked and I had no receipt and the store the frames came through was closed - I was SOL, no receipt and no warranty - even though it was a team frame!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MichaelGerardTung said:


> Thank you so much Doolab! I have road in alot of international races and had my share of riding in worlds and panams before..From my teams past experiences the company was always quick to help and on the draw to aid in anything they could do to make the customer happy. In Scott's case, I had to call the people twice to remind them, the first time the person was very pleasant and said he'll keep me in the loop, and the second, he just delayed my claim as it meant nothing to him apparently. It's unfortunate that Scott would not consider my claim and they definitely lost a valued customer who praised Scott bikes for its stiffness, me being a sprinter, and also talked very highly of the company in the past when referring people. I no longer could do so because of the poor customer service and also the companies inability to give me my warranty!




first, you usually gotta deal w/ a dealer, i.e., where the bike was bought would be a good start. but typically warranties go to the original buyer. and for you to consider yourself a scott customer is kinda silly, right? since you presumably got the frame for free. whiny posts/threads generally don't serve their purpose, other than make the op look kinda foolish... which is unfortunate in this case because you used your real name


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

OP -- have you tried to get a hold of the dealer your uncle bought the bike from? Is it worth it to you to do a little detective work if you don't know the exact shop? 

I'm just trying to help you here.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

to be blunt: no receipt = no warranty, scott =/ = fuji, 

to be more blunt, OP you need to stop bashing scott, they are not at fault, you are. you're out of luck, and you need to stop bashing scott.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> I agree with this. I'm a Scott dealer, and I've never heard of such a thing. Nor have I ever heard of a "dealer stamp" for a maintenance schedule.


It is in the owners manual, Platy. It is a ridiculous requirement, and one they probably only rarely enforce, but both the requirement and stamp area are in there. At least on the warranty info online.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

MichaelGerardTung said:


> Sorry you're wrong, my uncle bought the frame from a bike shop in Washington and passed away from leukemia last year so I don't have the receipt, but thats not the case, they have the serial number on the bike and the bottom bracket shell is clearly unglued from the frame. It is definitely to blame for that issue!


So you're not the original owner, and you don't have the receipt. Scott doesn't owe you a thing. And you mis-represented the facts when you failed to tell the "whole" story when you started this thread? 'nuff said.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> So you're not the original owner, and you don't have the receipt. Scott doesn't owe you a thing. And you mis-represented the facts when you failed to tell the "whole" story when you started this thread? 'nuff said.



+1.........I totally agree....


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

pdainsworth said:


> It is in the owners manual, Platy. It is a ridiculous requirement, and one they probably only rarely enforce, but both the requirement and stamp area are in there. At least on the warranty info online.


I took a look as well. It appears to be the same blanket statement covering all of their frames. I'm guessing it is more directed toward the full and rear suspension frames, which of course, do have seviceable assemblies. But since they don't make the distinction.....


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

The reciept thing is kind of dumb, who would keep it that long. I don't even have a reciept because I paid mine in payments so they will have a bunch of little slips with some numbers and dates on them, never got a final one when the bike was paid for. 

They can look up the serial number, find the original store and try to get them to help you out.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are not the original owner and the warrenty is non-transferable, you are out of luck, even if a family member purchased the frame.

Thread over with.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

e34john said:


> The reciept thing is kind of dumb, who would keep it that long. I don't even have a reciept because I paid mine in payments so they will have a bunch of little slips with some numbers and dates on them, never got a final one when the bike was paid for.
> 
> They can look up the serial number, find the original store and try to get them to help you out.


People that want their warranties and/or their insurance payments (heaven forbid). IE, more than you would think. The info takes up at worst an 8.5 x 11 x .25 inch area in a desk...

Even if he finds the original store he is not the original owner, Scott owes him nothing. (Though I will definitely admit that some gesture of good will in somehow meeting him partway would go a long way in retaining a customer/advocate, no doubt)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Doolab said:


> Thank you for being the quick apologist for your "bicycle industry". The bonus check is on its way from the powers that be...
> 
> One thing we can all agree on is that none of us who have only the first post to go by, know the whole story. That's for sure. But somehow you knew more than everyone else here and began with undermining the OP and insinuating things with the clairvoyant red flags and taking pot shots to silence anyone who might have an insight or an opinion that could upset Scott or his LBS.
> 
> ...


well, now we know that we weren't getting the whole story. not the original purchaser, no receipt. given the situation, if the OP was a customer at my store, we'd probably go to bat for him w/ scott. but, at this point it's looking like he hasn't tried to get the shop that sold the bike in the first place to help him. he needs to stop contacting scott himself and go thru proper channels.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

e34john said:


> The reciept thing is kind of dumb, who would keep it that long. I don't even have a reciept because I paid mine in payments so they will have a bunch of little slips with some numbers and dates on them, never got a final one when the bike was paid for.


Well, me for one. I have a lifetime warranty frame. How long do you suppose I'll keep that receipt?

And for what it's worth you should have received a "payment in full" receipt from whom ever you bought the bike from. If you didn't you should have asked. C'mon, this is Consumer 101 stuff.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mom buys you a hi-def TV as a housewarming gift for your new apartment. Mom is a scatterbrain and can't find the receipt. The TV fails. Are you SOL? At the very least, you might be a little peeved.

To be sure, the OP could do a little more to try and resolve the situation. And of course we don't have all the facts here. But Scott's chilly, parsimonious apparent response to the OT's complaints would really make me think twice about buying one of their products.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Mom buys you a hi-def TV as a housewarming gift for your new apartment. Mom is a scatterbrain and can't find the receipt. The TV fails. Are you SOL? At the very least, you might be a little peeved.
> 
> To be sure, the OP could do a little more to try and resolve the situation. And of course we don't have all the facts here. But Scott's chilly, parsimonious apparent response to the OT's complaints would really make me think twice about buying one of their products.


Depends on store policy. You might just be SOL. 

In this case, the OP is not the original owner, It wasn't a gift (in the typical sense), doesn't have a receipt, and takes it into a shop that is not the shop of purchase. Perhaps the shop could have shown more support, but that is not Scott's doing. And Scott is unlikely to do anything direct, given the circumstances. My guess is that the OP's communication with the shop and with Scott was probably of a tone similar to what we see in this thread. If so, I can't blame them for not going the extra mile for the guy.

Finally, you really don't know the details of Scott's response - whether it was chilly or parsimonious. All the OP said was that they were not willing to look at the problem. You're reading into it the nature of Scott's response, and you're only getting one side..


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Well, me for one. I have a lifetime warranty frame. How long do you suppose I'll keep that receipt?
> 
> And for what it's worth you should have received a "payment in full" receipt from whom ever you bought the bike from. If you didn't you should have asked. C'mon, this is Consumer 101 stuff.


I thought I was going to need to register the serial number with Scott then they would know when I purchased and who I was, but didn't see anything about it on the website. 

Did you have to register yours? I know you probably don't want to trust the book keeping to them but I figure they all make you fill out those little postcards like I do with electronics but I guess not.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

e34john said:


> I thought I was going to need to register the serial number with Scott then they would know when I purchased and who I was, but didn't see anything about it on the website.
> 
> Did you have to register yours? I know you probably don't want to trust the book keeping to them but I figure they all make you fill out those little postcards like I do with electronics but I guess not.


You need both for it to work smoothly. Typically. on any warranty issue, you'll be working through the store you purchased the bike from or another authorized dealer. For that you want the receipt, especially if you're taking the issue to an authorized dealer other than the one you purchased from. Once at that point, they will start working with the manufacturer, and you'll want to have your frame registration in place. I know some warranty issues do get taken care of without these in place, but it depends on the store and the manufacturer, and it streamlines things if they are.

I have had my frame replaced under warranty. Even though I know the store owner personally, I still needed the receipt (although, in a pinch, I'm sure they could have come up with a alternative from their records). They then confirmed the registration with the manufacturer.


----------



## ilovejuve (Jun 2, 2008)

michaelgerardtung, your problem is that you are riding a scott. they are infamous for their customer service. btw i noticed you were close to getting dropped in the valencia hills the other day. here is where the lightweight scott could have come in handy.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

ilovejuve said:


> michaelgerardtung, your problem is that you are riding a scott. they are infamous for their customer service. *btw i noticed you were close to getting dropped in the valencia hills the other day. *here is where the lightweight scott could have come in handy.


how'd u know that was him? do you know the OP?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hitchhiker said:


> I got my Scott CR1 on the day I test rode it. Got a thorough fitting as well. Now has 3k of very fun miles on it in my first year. How's that Dean working out?
> 
> No hate here, I'm just sayin'


Hey Hitchhiker, no worries! I'm really not hatin' on Scott- I just can't get over the fact that since my earliest days, I have known the company, Scott, more with goggles and ski poles than just about anything else!! I'm sure they are actually quite nicely made and wicked light, super stiff rigs. I would actually say that Scott and Giant are very similar in many aspects but between the two, I have recently been very impressed with Giants.

AS for the Dean frame, it is hanging on a hook in my mancave. It's 3rd in the que for builds. Gotta finish my EL OS Mondonico and then swap out the DA9 on my Tommasini to Campy. Next will be hanging my Chorus 10 group from my Fondriest TF1 onto the Dean and putting Record 11 on the TF1. Probably won't get to it till this spring. Thanks for asking- always like talkin 'bout my steeds!


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my 2c on Scott frames.. when I was in the market for a high end frame I happened to be lucky that a local shop had a manufacturer's day and all these companies came with their frames. colnago time pinarello look and scott.. most had a frame sawed in half to exhibit their particular carbon build ups...by far the colnago and time frames were as nice inside as out and perfectly made.. also the Mevici from Serrotta. The Scott to my disbelief was mitered so poorly I was astounded that they showed it also it had so much glue to fill in the poor mitered junctions it looked like an amateur project for 6th grade. worst frame I ever saw , especially compared to a Time that was flawless perfect.... even though I got the Colnago and five years later it is still perfect and Scott is in my opinion poor stuff.


----------

